# Root growth and flowering period



## plaguedog (Jun 22, 2010)

I have always been under the impression that transplanting before flower makes more economical sense then transplanting right when you flip them. 

Does anyone really have a concrete answer on the virtues of transplanting before flower or right at the stage they go into 12/12?

I do know that when the plants are transitioning there is quite a growth spurt which to me would indicate substantial root growth? My question is when does this start to slow? Is it after the transition phase? It just seems like common sense to me that when the plant begins to turn it's energy into producing flowers that root growth slows to a crawl or am I off base here?

I wonder because with my grows I use 3 gallon pots for the final stage. I usually transplant a week or two before flower to let the roots fully use the grow medium. Whenever I have transplanted right at flower the pots don't seem to have the same root mass as the plants that were transplanted in the veg stage.

Thoughts or comments are appreciated.


----------



## nellyatcha (Jun 22, 2010)

do it now and it slows down flowering by up to 1wk.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jun 22, 2010)

Good question.

I have always gone from 6" veg pots to 12" and right to flower. I have changed as now I plant the veged plants right into raised 4 x 4 foot beds. So no 12" pots. Best move I ever made.

my observations are that I do not appear to suffer any set back doing it this way. I veg till roots show from the bottom than right to flower. The root mass after finished flowering is 3 times what it was at the end of veg.

As the plant grows in the flower cycle the roots continue to grow larger so they can support the food requirements and to help keep the plant standing.

When growing in the 12" pots at the end of flower there was no room in the pot, they were getting root bound and that is bad.

Hope this helps

Peace


----------



## sixstring2112 (Jun 22, 2010)

i like to get them into the big pots early on so there is no stress at all when i flip them. also no pruning the week before the flip.thats just me.when i do dwc they start in the big buckets also.


----------



## genuity (Jun 22, 2010)

plaguedog said:


> I have always been under the impression that transplanting before flower makes more economical sense then transplanting right when you flip them.
> 
> Does anyone really have a concrete answer on the virtues of transplanting before flower or right at the stage they go into 12/12?
> 
> ...


good post,very good post..
imo,you can not hurt a plant by transplant,in any matter.
i transplant right a the flip to 12/12,cause i see that (first 2 weeks as veg)yea i said it veg.
i see as if the plant is makeing roots,it helps slow down vert growth.
roots grow faster than the norm think.is there some kind of wall that roots grow in to outside.


----------



## HookdOnChronics (Jun 24, 2010)

genuity said:


> i see as if the plant is makeing roots,it helps slow down vert growth.
> roots grow faster than the norm think.


Ok so here's the deal. I transplant RIGHT when I put them into 12/12. What I've noticed about this is: it seems to me that the 'beginning of flower stretch' is almost cut in HALF because of the roots doing the growing. Also, because there is a longer dark period, there is more root growth.

I'm limited on height, but have alot more horozontal space to work with. So the start of flower stretch is something that has sometimes given me troubles (plants growing into lights, ect...) But after trying this out (accidentally at first) I have done it ALOT more, and it really DOES cut the 'start of flower stretch' in half IMO. WHICH could be good or bad depending on how you look at it. For ME, good. VERY good!


----------



## Gardener 09 (Jun 29, 2010)

it would seem that you can do whatever you choose to, to get what you want out of the plant, baced on what you want and the grownig conditions you have. you just need to know (even if you dont see it happening) what your plant is doing, and how everything you do and when you do it effects the plant.


----------

